# DIY Kids' PVC BOW



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

Anybody know where I can find a good idea on a kids PVC bow? I saw a thread somewhere on here where an archery club was making these for kids. I can't seem to find it, if someone has some ideas or the thread, it would be awesome!

God Bless


----------



## BAhuntinPa (Jan 12, 2011)

Do a search for bowfishing on the cheap guy uses pvc. prob just need smaller diameter pipe.


----------



## mastermind1769 (Dec 20, 2008)

i've seen them with a piece of foam pipe insulation for the handle/rest, 3/4 pvc.


----------



## BrownDog2 (Feb 26, 2009)

http://www.scbowhunters.org/Kids_Corner.html

1/2" or 3/4 pvc pipe about 3' to 4' and a bicycle grip (with bottom cut out so it can side over pipe) for a handle then use paracord for a string.
cut slits in the ends with grinder about 1/2" deep, run paracord all the way through the pvc 
with pipe bowed a little tie and slip knot inside slit.


----------



## sharkbone (Dec 5, 2010)

If you do a search on youtube you will find some good ones.


----------



## markabremer (Apr 25, 2010)

made these for my two boy over a year ago they work great 3/4" pvc and some straping tape 1/2 pipe foam for the handel 5/16 nylon cord for the string


----------



## NHLHVECTRIX (Jan 3, 2008)

try searching kids bow right here..

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1353833&highlight=KIDS+BOW


----------



## bearauto11 (Apr 7, 2010)

> http://www.scbowhunters.org/Kids_Corner.html


I second that. I've made several of these and they are great!
--Tom


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks guys. We're gonna make some for all the kids 10 and under that attend any of our shoots this year. They'll be able to take em home with em for free. Should be fun for em all!!!
Thanks again


----------



## NHLHVECTRIX (Jan 3, 2008)

very cool lucky kids keep up the good work..


----------

